# Puppy sleeps in crate at night but hates it during the day?



## Bulina

↪ My 3 month old pup sleeps in crate during the night and she goes in there by herself. I just turn off the lights and she plays a bit with her toys and then she goes inside the crate and sleeps in through all night (10:00 PM - 7:00 AM). :biggrin:

↪ However, she doesn't go near it during the day. She sleeps on the floor even though I leave the crate door open all the time and I don't close it when she goes in when I throw treats inside. :angry:

↪ If I put some treats she will remain in there until she eats the treats or about 20 minutes until she's finished with her kong. After that, she will start to bite the bars, bark and even scratch the walls of the crate. She'd rather sleep on the floor than inside the crate during the day. *It is very cosy inside, nice bed, her favorite toys and treats*. She doesn't play inside the crate EVER! I was scared to leave her in the crate for 1-2 hours because I thought she would hate it even more and associate it with me leaving...

↪ One more concern, IF she's verryyy tired and I put her in the crate she doesn't fight me but if I am out of sight she will wake up and start to whine/bark...:smcry:

Did anyone have this problem? :heart:


----------



## glo77

How long is she in the crate during the day? Why does she need to be in there durign the day now. How is potty training going?


----------



## jane and addison

She needs to think of it as a safe place. My boy goes in and out of his during the day.


----------



## Dominic

Why she needs to be in the crate during the day too? I'd hate being in the crate all night then during the day. Lol. My dogs as puppies were left on a play pen with all they need, crate, bed, pee pad, water and food. They have too much energy, this way they walk and bounce around, play toys etc.


----------



## Bulina

Dominic said:


> Why she needs to be in the crate during the day too? I'd hate being in the crate all night then during the day. Lol. My dogs as puppies were left on a play pen with all they need, crate, bed, pee pad, water and food. They have too much energy, this way they walk and bounce around, play toys etc.


I also have a pen!! But when she's in the pen she won't play with her toys. She'll either whine to be let out or sleep... She never plays in her pen...

Btw, she doesn't have to be in a crate as I live with a big family and there's always somebody watching her but I am just trying to do it for the purpose of training, if sometimes I need to travel by car or by plane I am going to need her to be okay in her crate for several hours...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I "Crate Trained" all of my Puppies and had no issues since they seemed to enjoy being in it during the day and sleep during the night. We never even were aware of the "Pen" issue until I came here in 2008 and did not know any better.


----------



## glo77

Well she is already showing you that she will stay in it for several hours. If it's just about crate training I would use the treats like you are to lure her in there. Close it for like 5 mins and then as soon as she is quiet say good quiet, give her a treat and let her out for soem wonderful play, love whatever she likes. After a few times of this increase the time she is in there with it closed. I would only do this type of training once or twice a day after she gets up to 30 mins or so. The idea is to teach her quiet pleasant rest time for a short while not lots and lots of time in a crate while everyone she loves is runnign around and playing. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sylie

My dogs skip off happily to their crates at night, but never go in them during the day...never. In fact, I would be worried that they were sick if they went in during the day. It means going to bed to them...I don't get in bed during the day, do you?


----------



## Bulina

Sylie said:


> My dogs skip off happily to their crates at night, but never go in them during the day...never. In fact, I would be worried that they were sick if they went in during the day. It means going to bed to them...I don't get in bed during the day, do you?


LOL, it makes sense then. She probably sees it as only a place to sleep at night when the lights are out. I just thought she could take naps in there and stuff. 

Thank you everyone for answering!


----------



## puppydoll

One thing is that maltese want to be with their owners. If the crate is in the one room, and you or your family are in other rooms, she will probably fall asleep on the floor in the same room you or your family are in. Some call maltese "shadow dogs.":wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

We had the Crate in our Kitchen for quite a long time and the door was always open. The Cats, Toodles and Tiffany would often go in there just to rest and Chrissy loved just lying in the Crate as well. Sometimes even took a little nap which was fine with me.


----------

